# Leopard Frog :D



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

So, I was outside wandering around my pond and stream this morning when I very nearly step on the little guy in these photos. Despite that, after he jumped away from my foot, he let me take some photos. And then I picked him up (I guess he was still a bit sluggish 'cause it's only early spring?) and put him in the pond. He tried to hide underwater, but he sort of didn't do a great job, so I also took a shot with him underwater with his eyelids shut.

Anyway, despite the fact that I epically fail at taking photos of things in water and/or in aquariums, I'm pretty good at taking frog photos. So I figured I'd share here:














































Not sure exactly what species this little guy is (other than the cool-looking kind), but if anyone knows, please tell. I'm assuming he's in the genus Rana, beyond that I'm clueless. He doesn't quite match the patterns of the other leopard frogs I looked up on google. If region helps with the ID, I'm in CT.

Also, these shots are available as prints in my online art gallery: http://asukawashere.deviantart.com/gallery/#Frog-Photos
As a side note, the images over there are less compressed than the forum-sized jpegs I've posted here.

((EDIT: After much googling, I figured out this guy is a Northern Leopard Frog, Rana pipiens. All the photos I initially found showed the green phase, which threw me for a loop - this is the same species, but a brown phase instead. Go figure.))

Enjoy!
-Amanda


----------

